# كيف تحدد وتراقب المظاهر والاثار البيئية (ملف بور بوينت )aspect &impact



## sohelo (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة المهتمين 
مرفق ملف بوريوينت يوضح الخطوط العامة للايزو 14001 وكذلك طرق تحديد وقياس المظاهر والاثار البيئية

في حالة اي سؤال او طلب خاص بانشاء الادارة البيئية وادواتها فانا تحت الخدمة .


----------



## ahmadali5 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور وجزيت الخير


----------



## sayed00 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المحاضرة 

مختصرة و مفيدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المحاضرة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## al7alm (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (4 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فارس740 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tabuk (14 فبراير 2010)

جزكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير على المحاضرة 

مختصرة و مفيدة*
*وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## shawky_srs (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر و ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## AMEER2006 (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (4 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elsoghier (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شبكشي (22 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية موضوع ذو اهمية


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك أخى على الموضوع


----------



## mohamedcherni (8 يناير 2012)

*مشكور*


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا زز بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (29 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

